# Wow... Todd Howard, at least say thank you to your fans for buying the game!



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

The only developer to not thank their fans was Bethesda, the winners of GOTY with Skyrim.

So not only does Skyrim have game-breaking glitches and vague statements about how they'll be fixed, Bethesda comes out showing no appreciation to those of us who purchased the game. 

Nice.

But Howard thanked his wife. WTF, dude?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

He had every right to thank his wife, while he slaved away at the office away from home, denying his wife basic necessities such as sex, companionship, and playing with his kids.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

He probably wasn't thinking about it and looked over it by mistake.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> He had every right to thank his wife, while he slaved away at the office away from home, denying his wife basic necessities such as sex, companionship, and playing with his kids.


That's not the point.

He thanks his wife BEFORE he thanks the many people who have a paper weight of a game.

I spent $150 on this POS, and they can't fix it. The fact that he didn't thank his fans shows that he really doesn't even think about them. Bethesda owes us a fixed game and a SINCERE apology.

From now on, games that I buy from Bethesda will be used so that $0 goes to them. Because why should I show consideration to them if they won't to me?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> He thanks his wife BEFORE he thanks the many people who have a paper weight of a game.
> 
> ...


Bitter much? I don't have problems with my PC version and my roommate who has PS3 version isn't experiencing any problems. Also since when has a game that has ever come out ever had a clean launch? Most have had problems and bugs. We just deal with it, wait for a patch, instead of QQing about it. Your fault you spent $150 anyway.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> Bitter much? I don't have problems with my PC version and my roommate who has PS3 version isn't experiencing any problems. Also since when has a game that has ever come out ever had a clean launch? Most have had problems and bugs. We just deal with it, wait for a patch, instead of QQing about it. Your fault you spent $150 anyway.


None have as many as fallout/elder scrolls lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

jJoe said:


> None have as many as fallout/elder scrolls lol


Guess I'm the 1% of users that never have had problems, or small bugs that weren't game breaking.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Why would he thank his fans for the work HE did? It was _FOR _the fans, sure, but it's a product like any other. The fact they they recognize that the game was well made (glitches aside) has NOTHING to do with the end user.

That's like a car developer thanking drivers, or an award winning architect thanking the tenants.

Oh, and after playing through Fallout 3 and Fallout Vegas twice each, I really can't recall ever running into a technical bug. I ran into plenty of mutant bugs though.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> From now on, games that I buy from Bethesda will be used so that $0 goes to them. Because why should I show consideration to them if they won't to me?


*OR*, you could simply *not play them*. Stealing them or hoping no money goes to the people who made it so you can still play them even though you think they don't deserve your money is beyond idiotic to say the least. YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO THE GAME JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE A GAMER. It's not a charity.

If you are not happy with the product, don't buy or use it. Crazy concept. If it is good enough to buy so that $0 goes to them and you still play it, it's good enough to buy.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> Guess I'm the 1% of users that never have had problems, or small bugs that weren't game breaking.


 I've had none with skyrim but ive only done 4-5 hours playtime.
I done new vegas last month and it froze randomly so much and it glitched a few times sending me back to the playstation menu bar, and it had really bad framerate lag (like skyrims meant to have, but ps3 only I think) after playing it for 2-3 hours straight (but it only happened twice for me in a 45hour playtime save) all these problems were fixed by reloading the game though so none gamebreaking just annoying.

I remember fallout 3 having random freeze issues too lol but not as many.

And oblivion had lag but only when i duplicated a load of orbs in my house (the floors were covered with 1000s of orbs lol) so oblivions lag was my fault.

--I played new vegas on the ps3 and it had way more freezes/bugs than any of the other games which I have on 360, could just be a playstation thing.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Consoles are crap for these kind of games anyway. The internal technology is already way too old.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> *OR*, you could simply *not play them*. Stealing them or hoping no money goes to the people who made it so you can still play them even though you think they don't deserve your money is beyond idiotic to say the least. YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO THE GAME JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE A GAMER. It's not a charity.
> 
> If you are not happy with the product, don't buy or use it. Crazy concept. If it is good enough to buy so that $0 goes to them and you still play it, it's good enough to buy.


Okay buddy, let's look at it from my perspective. I purchased this game for $150. I cannot play it. Therefore, my money is in their hands and I have no product. I'm playing Batman and Uncharted 3 at the moment instead.

So my future purchases of Bethesda games will be towards a used copy at Gamestop. THAT'S 100% LEGAL. I'm not pirating a game. And it is MY RIGHT to buy the game used.

Crazy concept.... crazy LEGAL concept, which is in my RIGHTS.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Consoles are crap for these kind of games anyway. The internal technology is already way too old.


Ah, you're one of those... should have guessed it.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> Bitter much? I don't have problems with my PC version and my roommate who has PS3 version isn't experiencing any problems. Also since when has a game that has ever come out ever had a clean launch? Most have had problems and bugs. We just deal with it, wait for a patch, instead of QQing about it. Your fault you spent $150 anyway.


Uhh.... Skyrim and MW2 are the only two games I have EVER played that didn't come out with a clean launch.

And just because you have a few stories of people who can play the game perfectly, that doesn't mean sh*t since there are MANY who cannot. Go to the Bethesda Bugs forum for more info.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

jJoe said:


> I've had none with skyrim but ive only done 4-5 hours playtime.
> I done new vegas last month and it froze randomly so much and it glitched a few times sending me back to the playstation menu bar, and it had really bad framerate lag (like skyrims meant to have, but ps3 only I think) after playing it for 2-3 hours straight (but it only happened twice for me in a 45hour playtime save) all these problems were fixed by reloading the game though so none gamebreaking just annoying.
> 
> I remember fallout 3 having random freeze issues too lol but not as many.
> ...


I never played NV. I played FO3 later on, so I'm guessing the bugs were fixed(?).


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Urgh. My point is: if you don't like their products, stop getting them.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> Ah, you're one of those... should have guessed it.


yes. A realist who understands things. The tech is outdated. I don't know why that would be in dispute. The PS2 is also outdated.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Urgh. My point is: if you don't like their products, stop getting them.


But I do enjoy their products - working versions of them. And since they have shown no consideration to me as a player (who cannot play the game) then I will show no consideration to them when I invest my money into Gamestop.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

A lack of a mass thank you really bothers you that much? I _have_ been pretty lucky to have no glitches at all so far (except for one where my enchanted weapons sometimes don't discharge) so I guess my situation is a little different.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

nkprasad12 said:


> A lack of a mass thank you really bothers you that much? I _have_ been pretty lucky to have no glitches at all so far (except for one where my enchanted weapons sometimes don't discharge) so I guess my situation is a little different.


What are you talking about? You think I just want a "thank you"? Hell no, I want Bethesda to acknowledge our existence. If they would have given me a game that works, I couldn't care less what they said at the VGA's.

But since they haven't apologized, shown any evidence that they can in fact fix the PS3 version of the game, nor shown any consideration to the fact that ***I'm*** the reason that game is such a great success, I'm p*ssed.

Now, they'll come out with TESVI, which is going to be just a broken. Because of MY MONEY. Yet I still don't have a working game.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> What are you talking about? You think I just want a "thank you"? Hell no, I want Bethesda to acknowledge our existence. If they would have given me a game that works, I couldn't care less what they said at the VGA's.


They made a ground-breaking game for you when they really didn't need to, that's acknowledging your existence. They are continuing to patch it, which they have absolutely no obligation to do so. That's acknowledging your existence. If they didn't care about the fans, they wouldn't bother. There's an awful lot of buggy games that go without patches.

On the topic of late patches, has it ocurred to you that these games are ridiculously difficult to make bug free? There's a lot of bugs that simply won't become apparent until after the customer gets hold of it. Even after the bugs are discovered, it's extremely difficult to discover what's caused it and how to fix it in a way that doesn't affect anything else. It's not like Call of Duty or Uncharted where everything is so tightly controlled and orchestrated that the players interactions are limited to only a few small possibilities. Instead you have a world teeming with individual AI all interacting with each other. When you throw a human player into that, anything can happen.

If you know that Bethesda games are often buggy (and you really should), then don't buy on launch. And don't spend $150 on it either. Paying that much for _any_ game is just dumb.

Oh and by the way, Todd Howard isn't Bethesda. One is a person, one is a business. Don't talk like they're they same thing.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

luceo said:


> They made a ground-breaking game for you when they really didn't need to, that's acknowledging your existence. They are continuing to patch it, which they have absolutely no obligation to do so. That's acknowledging your existence. If they didn't care about the fans, they wouldn't bother. There's an awful lot of buggy games that go without patches.
> 
> On the topic of late patches, has it ocurred to you that these games are ridiculously difficult to make bug free? There's a lot of bugs that simply won't become apparent until after the customer gets hold of it. Even after the bugs are discovered, it's extremely difficult to discover what's caused it and how to fix it in a way that doesn't affect anything else. It's not like Call of Duty or Uncharted where everything is so tightly controlled and orchestrated that the players interactions are limited to only a few small possibilities. Instead you have a world teeming with individual AI all interacting with each other. When you throw a human player into that, anything can happen.
> 
> ...


You do realize his isn't just "a bug." It's a completely game-breaking bug. It's a bug that completely disables the user from actually playing the game.

This isn't like previous games. This is devastating. The game is literally "unplayable." And it is believed to be unfixable.

That's the problem.

Check Metacritic's user score for PS3. Check Amazon's feedback section. Check the Bethesda bugs forum for PS3. The game is NOT playable. If they don't fix this, that is beyond bullish*t. And that's not even mentioning the fact that it's believed the game was released with the problem known.

Why was the PS3 version of the game withheld from reviewers? Would the game really receive such great scores if reviewers had their hands on the PS3 version of the game? NOPE.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Chris2012 said:


> What are you talking about? You think I just want a "thank you"? Hell no, I want Bethesda to acknowledge our existence. If they would have given me a game that works, I couldn't care less what they said at the VGA's.
> 
> But since they haven't apologized, shown any evidence that they can in fact fix the PS3 version of the game, nor shown any consideration to the fact that ***I'm*** the reason that game is such a great success, I'm p*ssed.
> 
> Now, they'll come out with TESVI, which is going to be just a broken. Because of MY MONEY. Yet I still don't have a working game.


Your original post is about not receiving thanks. You added on top of this blah blah. So what are you talking about?

I would actually be pretty excited if this was my big issue for the minute


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Your original post is about not receiving thanks. You added on top of this blah blah. So what are you talking about?
> 
> I would actually be pretty excited if this was my big issue for the minute


Yeah, not receiving thanks for my donation since I don't have a working product.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> The only developer to not thank their fans was Bethesda, the winners of GOTY with Skyrim.
> 
> So not only does Skyrim have game-breaking glitches and vague statements about how they'll be fixed, Bethesda comes out showing no appreciation to those of us who purchased the game.
> 
> ...


Oh man your life is so hard! Poor you!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I hear you somewhat Chris, Todd owes us no thanks but for $100 the game should work and the PS3 version is clearly suffering major problems. 

The GotY version of Fallout 3 I got for PS3 is really buggy at times. This generation the Playstation gets the short end of the stick with the multi platform games and if it's the only choice you have I'm sure it's frustrating.

I've got the 360 version of Skyrim, 160 hours invested so far and no game breaking bugs whatsoever. The only problem I have is I can't get rid of Lycanthropy, that's it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> I never played NV. I played FO3 later on, so I'm guessing the bugs were fixed(?).


I played fallout 3 / oblivion when I didn't have live fallout 3 froze but I can't remember it being as constant as a patched new vegas, I really can't remember if oblivion did for me or not. New vegas isn't as popular so they might of put less work on that and more on Skyrim, I think they will debug skyrim but still they say that changing one thing can cause another bug. Another glitch on new vegas prevented me from finishing a quest as well which was annyoing :/.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nathan Talli said:


> Oh man your life is so hard! Poor you!


Please. You can't talk. You're complaining about life in general, saying that you don't believe people when they say nice things to you.

That's laughable compared to my complaint about a broken game.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> Please. You can't talk. You're complaining about life in general, saying that you don't believe people when they say nice things to you.
> 
> That's laughable compared to my complaint about a broken game.


Oh no! Video Games!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not had any issues with the game apart from being thoroughly entertained, plus being on PC I have a lot of awesome mods for the textures and just tweaking some things, really is awesome.

Not sure the issue with him not thanking his fans, it's a ceremony thanking him and his team for producing something great for the games fans and of course he would thank his wife before anything else lol. Strange post.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris2012 said:


> That's laughable compared to my complaint about a broken game.


No.

Issues with people > Issues with video games.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nathan Talli said:


> Oh no! Video Games!


Oh no! People saying a nice thing to me!

That's moronic compared to being temporarily (<--- ***notice***) p*ssed about a broken game.

It's not just "video games." It's $150.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

luceo said:


> No.
> 
> Issues with people > Issues with video games.


See above.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

luceo said:


> They made a ground-breaking game


i'd hate to start an argument, but...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah it's nothing new, just an expansion on quite an old gameplay style, still brilliant though.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I don't need anyone from Bethesda to thank me. If anything, I should be thanking them. Even though FO3 had some glitches, I still consider it the GOAT. 

To everyone at Bethesda from Todd Howard, all the way down to the person who's job it is to bring Todd Howard coffee, thank you.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

fingertips said:


> i'd hate to start an argument, but...


Haha after I posted that, I had a feeling I'd get called out on it. Ground-breaking is probably hyperbole, but I can definitely say that I've never played in a world anywhere near as fully realised as Skyrim.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Ha! Best thread I've seen on here in a while . BTW, you can thank me any time you want for not only viewing your thread Chris, but posting in it.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> Ha! Best thread I've seen on here in a while . BTW, you can thank me any time you want for not only viewing your thread Chris, but posting in it.


I'll also thank you for not comprehending the context. 1.) They should thank me for the donation since I have no product. It's just a broken POS. 2.) The fact that they didn't thank the fans shows that they don't have the fans in mind, which means we'll never have a fixed product.

So thanks for your time.


----------

